# Can you figure out the rest of this recipe?



## Daloo92 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello,
I remember a really tasty dessert that our housekeeper used to make when we were kids and I've been trying to remember the recipe for a while now... can you please help?
Here is what i know so far:


Dip plain biscuits in instant coffee (nescafe) to soften them and place them in the bottom of a pyrex.


In a seperate bowl, add egg whites and beat until fluffy. Then add cocoa (not sure if this is before or after beating the egg whites). Not sure if some other ingredients should  also be added in this step  (like sugar or vanilla...)


Place one layer of biscuits then one layer of the chocolate mix
Put in the fridge for ?? Hours 

This is as much as i remember from it. Are there any more steps or ingredients to it? Also is it a known recipe, if yes then what is it called

Thanks in advance


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 18, 2017)

It is Tiramisu


----------



## Daloo92 (Jun 18, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> It is Tiramisu



I don't think so, cz tiramisu has white filling while my recipe's filling is chocolate. Also it does not taste like coffee ( even though the biscuits are dipped in coffee); it has a sweet taste.
Maybe it's a variable of tiramissu?


----------



## Addie (Jun 18, 2017)

That was my first thought Snip. Those biscuits sound like what we call Lady Fingers. A thin cookie type. 

Welcome to DC. I am sure someone will come along with the whole recipe.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 18, 2017)

Tiramisu was my first thought. It may be her variation on something similar. Could be anything. Perhaps the filling is some sort of chocolate mousse?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 18, 2017)

I didn't read your message properly sorry. The mind is a strange and wonderful thing. I saw the basic steps of Tiramisu and clearly filled in the blanks myself lol. Will go think a bit, maybe I can figure it out.


----------



## Addie (Jun 18, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Tiramisu was my first thought. It may be her variation on something similar. Could be anything. Perhaps the filling is some sort of chocolate mousse?



From her description I have seen so many Italian grandmothers making this by dipping the Lady Fingers in Instant Coffee. They normally use expresso coffee, but here is the U.S. they often found it too expensive. And Nescafe is a big seller in Europe. The nice thing about Tiramisu is you can make it with anything you want to. I made it once for a party and used chocolate whipped cream whereas where as Daloo remembers beaten egg whites. So it certainly sounds like Tiramiasu.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 18, 2017)

Boudoir biscuit pudding | Food24


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 18, 2017)

The link above looks like a similar recipe. Hope it helps.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 18, 2017)

Addie said:


> From her description I have seen so many Italian grandmothers making this by dipping the Lady Fingers in Instant Coffee. They normally use expresso coffee, but here is the U.S. they often found it too expensive. And Nescafe is a big seller in Europe. The nice thing about Tiramisu is you can make it with anything you want to. I made it once for a party and used chocolate whipped cream whereas where as Daloo remembers beaten egg whites. So it certainly sounds like Tiramiasu.


I found something similar. I do the same with Tiramisu, use Nescafe. Much cheaper and works fine. I also add Amarula or Baileys. Yum!


----------



## Daloo92 (Jun 19, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Boudoir biscuit pudding | Food24



Seems interesting, i might try it but i don't like the fact that there are raw eggs in it... since it is not exposed to heat...


----------



## Daloo92 (Jun 19, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Tiramisu was my first thought. It may be her variation on something similar. Could be anything. Perhaps the filling is some sort of chocolate mousse?



I like the idea of using mousse instead of egg whites and cacaco. Maybe i will try this recipe for the filling:
Super Easy 3 Ingredient Chocolate Mousse - Sweetness & Bite


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 19, 2017)

Daloo92 said:


> I like the idea of using mousse instead of egg whites and cacaco. Maybe i will try this recipe for the filling:
> Super Easy 3 Ingredient Chocolate Mousse - Sweetness & Bite



Worth a try. So many similar recipes it will be hard to find that exact one.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 19, 2017)

Your recipe also looks like it has raw egg whites in so I say pick a recipe you like with mousse like filling and try it with the biscuit coffee base. Can't really go wrong with that combo. Yum!


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 19, 2017)

Could this be it?

*Petit Beurre Cake*
*Ingredients                  *



 *Servings*

                                                                       10-15                                 
 *Units*

                                                                      US                                 
 


500  g  petit beurre biscuits
250  g  margarine
8    eggs
250  g  powdered sugar
500  ml  coffee
200  g  semisweet chocolate
 

*Directions                                                           *



Melt chocolate on steam.
Mix together margarine and powdered sugar until foamy add 8 yolks and melted chocolate.
In bigger bowl, mix white of egg (it must be mixed well).
Combine chocolate mix and white of egg mix until it’s mixed well.
Take baking pan (covered with kitchen paper) and  put 1st layer: soak Petit Beurre in coffee and put one by another until  cover bottom. 2nd layer is chocolate mix then again soaked Petit  Beurre, chocolate mix and finally Petit Beurre.  It should be 3 layers  of Petit Beurre and 2 of chocolate mix between them.
Put cake in freeze over night. When you take it  from freezer, cover baking pan with serving tray and upside down.   Remove kitchen paper and decorate with whipped cream.


----------



## Addie (Jun 20, 2017)

Daloo92 said:


> Seems interesting, i might try it but i don't like the fact that there are raw eggs in it... since it is not exposed to heat...



Yeah, the raw eggs would bother me also.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 20, 2017)

Sure sounds like a chocolate tiramisu of some sort.

Incidentally, most classic tiramisu recipes call for raw eggs. You've probably eaten them many times and not even known it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 20, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Sure sounds like a chocolate tiramisu of some sort.
> 
> Incidentally, most classic tiramisu recipes call for raw eggs. You've probably eaten them many times and not even known it.



I very rarely eat a dessert. If I have a doughnut, it is only a half of one and it is a plain cake type. Teramisu I have never even tried.


----------



## Daloo92 (Jun 22, 2017)

So after collecting several ideas, here is the recipe I tried:

*Ingredients:*

Around 40 plain biscuits

1 cup instant coffee

Mousse chocolate made of:
2 cups cooking cream
2 heaping tbsp unsweetened cacao
1 cup sugar


The amount of biscuits and mousse used depends on the portions you want to make. As a test I prepared 5 cups.

To make the mousse: whip together the cooking cream, the sugar and the cacao. add sugar at the end (when I first made it i noticed that it was very bitter so I added sugar after I was done mixing)
Dip the biscuit in the instant coffee for no more than 2-3 seconds then place it in a cup. add one tablespoon mousse. 
Repeat these steps until you have 3 layers of biscuits
Sprinkle cacao on top for decoration (unless anyone has a better idea :P)
Put it in the fridge (waiting for it now )


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 23, 2017)

Holding thumbs. Hope it turns out well. Enjoy


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2017)

For all who are afraid of the raw egg whites, you can easily pasteurize you own eggs, or purchase pasteurized egg whites at the grocers. l Then you don't have to worry about pathogens in your home-made, uncooed marangue.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## di reston (Jun 23, 2017)

From what you say, your dessert is very probably Tiramisù. The origins of this recipe go back to the Middle Ages, and it was principaly used by the chefs in the courts of Florence, under the Medici, Venice, under the Doge, and Piedmont, where there was a monarchy. I came across it years and years ago - late 70's if I recall correctly - when I was visiting friends in Piedmont.

In actual fact, the word 'tiramisù' literally means 'pick-me-up', and my friends have always used it not only a dessert, but also, as the name of the dish implies, as a pick-me-up. Everybody had hens, and so it was possible to get fresh or day-old eggs to do it with.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde

The recipe I learned had a bottom layer of sponge fingers soaked in rum, and then a top layer of the whipped mixture. On top of that, a very thick layer of
cocao powder. Then it was put into the fridge for 24 hrs. When it came out, the layer of cocoa powder had become a rich, creamy, chocolate topping. These days, people like to have two or three layers. Personally I prefer the original one I learned back in the 1970's.

I remember when Tiramisù became popular, and different versions emerged, but it was still essentially the same dessert, and it's remained popular to this day.

Caveat: when you make Tiramisù, it should be consumed same day because of the raw eggs


----------



## Daloo92 (Jun 29, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your great ideas! I would like to say that the recipe i tried was great. But since the cream is a bit heavy, i should not thicken the cream layer as much as i did but put just enough to cover the biscuits (unless you like to have too much cream :P ).

Also concerning the raw eggs issue, i made the recipe specifically with cream and not eggs so that it can last a few days.

Cheers


----------



## Addie (Jun 29, 2017)

Daloo92 said:


> Thank you everyone for your great ideas! I would like to say that the recipe i tried was great. But since the cream is a bit heavy, i should not thicken the cream layer as much as i did but put just enough to cover the biscuits (unless you like to have too much cream :P ).
> 
> Also concerning the raw eggs issue, i made the recipe specifically with cream and not eggs so that it can last a few days.
> 
> Cheers



I would like to thank you for returning to the site and letting us know your outcome. So often a person will come in with a question, we all give what knowledge we have to share, and never hear from the inquirer again. 

It was most thoughtful of you to respond to us. Please do stick around. We love new members. And you sound just like the kind we love to have.


----------



## di reston (Jun 30, 2017)

The raw egg component, here in Piedmont, where it's called Tiramisù or, in English Pick-me-Up, is what's supposed to pick you up after an illness. To a certain extent, even now, fresh laid raw eggs are consideredd to be a pick-me-up, especially if laced with something a fortified wine such as Marsala or a spirit like Brandy. If you don't need the pick-you -up element, don't put it in. In the good old days, these old wives medicines were much valued and used, but we have the luxury of experienced doctors and effectives medicines or other remedies - such as various therapies, or work-outs, to help us to stay healthy.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------

